# "Normal" life



## WrecksPowercolt

So there I was, 19 years old working my first full time job paying above minimum wage, (called it my grownup job) and like many before me I bought into the belief that I should take out a loan and get a nicer car because "I can make payments and still have money for rent" So that's what I did...then comes the credit card because I have always had issues keeping track of money (don't see the value, leads to spending when I don't need to, luckily I got better) and it's the American dream to have a credit card.

Fast forward! eventually quit that job because shockingly enough, apartment maintenance sucks ass. But wait, I owe money on that credit card and I have that car and other bills too. Fuck it, let future me take care of that.

Cool, I'll get a new job with blackjack and hookers.

... Shit the bills got worse while I was looking for these hookers...I'll get another job and make up for lost income! That'll fix it. I can handle 80 hour Weeks for a month or two...i'm young and Shit and i'm supposed to work for 40 years until I die anyways. Squidward and my dad can't both be liars.

Sweet I can quit the other job today, i'm in a good enough financial position now. caught up with bills...wait what the fuck is that noise coming from my engine? Why am I suddenly not moving? 4000 dollars for a new engine? I owe 5000 on the car...this blows.

am I even fucking living at this point? I've had 7 days off in as many months...2 were sick days. I had one week where 3 hours of sleep before my next shift was "sleeping in"

Why should I have to work until i'm on the way out of life to start enjoying it and doing what I want? The American dream is utter bullshit and you can keep it. I'm almost done paying for that engine and I have someone lined up to buy that fucking car. I'm not going to reenlist as a member of society for a while. I'm not going to follow the ever popular lifeplan that starts with a mortgage for a box to live in, and ends with a life insurance check that pays for a box to be dead in.

I don't buy it anymore. That's not my dream, never was. Don't know why I chased it.


----------



## Preacher

Yeah, welcome to my realization...after 35 years of working and and even >15 years of even going back to college and getting a degree trying to "make it better". I think some of us just aren't destined too 'make it', no matter how smart we are, how much of a work ethic we have, how honest we are or how much we care (or at least used to).


----------



## Tude

@WrecksPowercolt - feel for ya. @Preacher I just got the wind taken out of my sail today. Again. And this has happened several times. Worst one where I worked at Mobil Chemical for 17 years - ending up as a Buyer - oops - sold division and moving division and your job isn't moving. Eff me. Struggeled many years - gave up several times - took under the table jobs (6 yrs bartending) - finally trying again in the business world - even registering with 16 temp agencies getting jobs here and there - no jobs around. eff me again. Got a degree. Been working this job at a base pay 60% less than what I made in 1994 at Mobil - just happy to have placement and I can live on this and do some traveling - scaled way down and am totally fine with that. Today was awesome - making my job a part time position. No more health ins. Im now on a high powered expensive drug ($6800/year). eff me once more again. Does not make one try anymore. Sorry to vent but I feel for all you and understand.


----------



## Sip

I hear you brother. Thank God my old man's obsessive work-aholism taught me that lesson in my teens. Man works 14 hour days so he can make assloads of money to spend on his day off. Which he then spends sleeping... fuck that. I'll take life on two dollars a day and all the free naps under a shade tree I want.


----------



## Tude

Yeah sorry to vent in your thread - but this was from someone who tried and tried and tried and who should have just said eff it years ago and gone off to find dream.


----------



## Sip

I think that is what the thread is meant for, Tude.


----------



## Durp

I feel ya man. I've been as close to housed up as I will allow myself (camper trailer) working a good, reasonable job, but can't handle the obvious opression system I am taking part in. I am supposed to be saving for a backhoe or tractor, but I don't think I can make this life style work for almost another full year. I'm chained here. I have recently found myself sleeping out side again in the woods, making lean toos in stratigic places, avoiding contact with "normal" people, and more or less being homeless even tho I have a nice rubber tramp setup now and again a decent low stress job. I just feel like I'm being placated and silenced because I truly can not complain about my job, and "they" know it. Im kept just comfortable enough, to the point where most would grow into complacintcy. With every day that passes I feel like I'm going to snap if I dont drop out of this utter insanity. Might have to say fuck it and just leave in a couple months at the beginning of the ne nv growing season (late august), and just be at peace that I probably won't have a tractor unless the universe drops one in my lap. I think I rather shovel non stop for myself for 6 months, than work for the system for that amount of time and get a tractor. I guess its just the mark of being an utter fuck. [HASHTAG]#professional[/HASHTAG]failureforlife


----------



## cultofsam

I just quit my normal ass life to travel again, for the third time. I have a back and forth. I don't know what I want, cheers to 21 year olds.


----------



## Sip

@JimH1991 Out of curiousity, what do you so badly want a tractor for? You seem pretty passionate about it.


----------



## Durp

@Sip I bought almost 23 acres in nv and all that is there is dirt. I have a thread going in alternative housing titled something to the affect of homesteading for utter fucks


----------



## Sip

Fucking awesome, I'll check out your thread. 

Back to the american dream hating!


----------



## East

i dreamed i would live a simple life, now in my van i live simply enough. repairs now and again and gas here and there, but i don't have a boss or a set work week. in a lot of ways the american dream isn't for me, but i live closer to it than most people here because i have a metal box to live in on wheels, the man still needs his insurance, paperwork and what have you, but this level of freedom strikes a balance that i seek. good luck in your travels friend


----------



## Art101

Right now I am forced to live in this thing they call "normal adult life" who the fuck gets to decide what is normal for me.It sure as hell aint my PO,course she does control what little bit of "freedom" I do have.I felt normal catching out,waiting under a bridge in the rain,or heating up some coffee over a fire in some trees somewhere watching the units shuttle back and forth in the yard.This shit of stressing bills and wondering if I can actually make it through the summer without my back going out completely and all the other shit involved is killing me slowly just like a poison.FUCK NORMALCY and all the crappy entrapments it entails


----------



## WrecksPowercolt

Hey


Tude said:


> Yeah sorry to vent in your thread - but this was from someone who tried and tried and tried and who should have just said eff it years ago and gone off to find dream.


Man, you should always say things when you think they need to be said. I'm more than cool with it in my thread.


----------



## Rowan

This is all really speaking to me right now. I transferred to a four year college last year and this spring has been so stressful my hair's actually started falling out. A lot of people seem to see my desire to live simply - so I spend less time at a job and more time doing things I enjoy that also directly contribute to my survival (like gardening and foraging) - as me being lazy and wanting to just "run around and play in the woods all day". Not a very encouraging environment.
Thinking about saving up what money I can over the summer and taking off to the east coast. Chicago is loud and doesn't give you the chance to slow down and enjoy life because everybody is too busy trying to get from point A to point B. The only peace I can get is going down to the lake to pick crab apples and fish.
What most people see as a "normal" life (get a job, a car, a house...) is anything but and that's probably why so many are sick and tired of trying to make it work for them.


----------



## Sip

ragingwoodcock said:


> This is all really speaking to me right now. I transferred to a four year college last year and this spring has been so stressful my hair's actually started falling out. A lot of people seem to see my desire to live simply - so I spend less time at a job and more time doing things I enjoy that also directly contribute to my survival (like gardening and foraging) - as me being lazy and wanting to just "run around and play in the woods all day". Not a very encouraging environment.
> Thinking about saving up what money I can over the summer and taking off to the east coast. Chicago is loud and doesn't give you the chance to slow down and enjoy life because everybody is too busy trying to get from point A to point B. The only peace I can get is going down to the lake to pick crab apples and fish.
> What most people see as a "normal" life (get a job, a car, a house...) is anything but and that's probably why so many are sick and tired of trying to make it work for them.



Yeah. The people who call you lazy are just pissed because they know their life is bullshit, and nothing like they dreamed it would be, but they have no idea how to take it back. They have to work their asses off, so why shouldn't you? Oh wait, they don't have to work their asses off? Everyone says they have too. You just must be lazy... Fuckers. 

There is nothing wrong at all with hard work, but that entirely depends on what you mean by work. It's hard work to build a kick-ass permanent camp for the winter. It's hard to build a raft to attempt to sail the missipi. It's hard work to sucessfully steal bigger and bigger amounts of things from your fucking job without getting caught.

Working 80hrs a week in some factory so you can buy a big screen tv to fall asleep in front of one your one day off a month isn't hard work.... it's just slaving.


----------



## spectacular

I quit it all a year ago and have trouble imagining going back. In fact I thought about getting a job again and a small voice whispered "suicide" in the back of my mind, which it is. Killing ourselves, the planet, each other.


----------



## Odin

Na na na na, hey hey-hey, goodbye

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye

I quit my job...

na na na na

Oh yea yea!

Do a little dance now...

Oh yea yea!

goodbye.


----------



## Sip

I'm gonna think of you when I finish my month at McHell-hole, Odin.


----------



## Rowan

Sip said:


> Yeah. The people who call you lazy are just pissed because they know their life is bullshit, and nothing like they dreamed it would be, but they have no idea how to take it back. They have to work their asses off, so why shouldn't you? Oh wait, they don't have to work their asses off? Everyone says they have too. You just must be lazy... Fuckers.
> 
> There is nothing wrong at all with hard work, but that entirely depends on what you mean by work. It's hard work to build a kick-ass permanent camp for the winter. It's hard to build a raft to attempt to sail the missipi. It's hard work to sucessfully steal bigger and bigger amounts of things from your fucking job without getting caught.
> 
> Working 80hrs a week in some factory so you can buy a big screen tv to fall asleep in front of one your one day off a month isn't hard work.... it's just slaving.



Yeah I mean it's tough to get around work altogether. Building a permanent camp or sailing the Mississippi definitely doesn't sound easy, but it does sound a hell of a lot more satisfying than sitting in a building all day doing tasks for somebody else.
I've spent all semester hearing from my professors how great the industry they work in is (which is what school is basically preparing me for) and at the same time they'll complain about how they can't work on the things they want to because they have to make money.


----------



## Sip

If you want to teach, there are way better places to do it than at a college, and if you want to research certian things, why that can be done in the field, talking to people and studying places, and in the library. Unless they're talking about high-profile fields like genetics or physics work, you can study a lot with no money at all. It's just stupid and pointless, and takes us away from the things we love. It pisses me off when people don't get it, or rather, they do get it, but they choose to do nothing about it. Fucking stupid.


----------



## WrecksPowercolt

I'm surprised my venting was able to spark this great of discussion between everybody.

every time I bring up the thought of making a life out of traveling to my dad, he just shuts it down with this gem, "that's not a life"

And I just can't think of a way to nicely say "you don't have any idea what you're talking about"

I'm all for hard work, there's nothing more satisfying than being sore because of something you accomplished that day. But that doesn't validate a 60+ hour work week and mean you're making a life, you know?


I wake up, go to work, go to work after that, go home, maybe eat, maybe shower, and go to bed. Sometimes I only work 8 hours that day and that's come to feel like a day off to me.

I sacrifice my time for the jobs, and I don't make anywhere near enough because of the fact that I have near to no "me time" I just feel like i'm getting shafted ya know? Giving a hell of a lot more than i'm getting haha. I'm sure y'all know what I mean.

We're just all being lied to from the day we learn to talk; being told that if we don't go to college to get a job to pay off crippling debt that paid to go to college to get a job to pay off the crippling debt that paid to...sorry I just got really dizzy doing that. 

If we don't enter that cycle, we're lesser humans. And that doesn't sit right with me...or obviously anyone on these forums.


----------



## Rowan

WrecksPowercolt said:


> I'm surprised my venting was able to spark this great of discussion between everybody.
> 
> every time I bring up the thought of making a life out of traveling to my dad, he just shuts it down with this gem, "that's not a life"
> 
> And I just can't think of a way to nicely say "you don't have any idea what you're talking about"
> 
> I'm all for hard work, there's nothing more satisfying than being sore because of something you accomplished that day. But that doesn't validate a 60+ hour work week and mean you're making a life, you know?
> 
> 
> I wake up, go to work, go to work after that, go home, maybe eat, maybe shower, and go to bed. Sometimes I only work 8 hours that day and that's come to feel like a day off to me.
> 
> I sacrifice my time for the jobs, and I don't make anywhere near enough because of the fact that I have near to no "me time" I just feel like i'm getting shafted ya know? Giving a hell of a lot more than i'm getting haha. I'm sure y'all know what I mean.
> 
> We're just all being lied to from the day we learn to talk; being told that if we don't go to college to get a job to pay off crippling debt that paid to go to college to get a job to pay off the crippling debt that paid to...sorry I just got really dizzy doing that.
> 
> If we don't enter that cycle, we're lesser humans. And that doesn't sit right with me...or obviously anyone on these forums.



On top of that the people who say getting out of the draining routine of work, eat, sleep, pay bills (rinse, repeat) are often unhappy too! But hey at least they're of "value to society" (unlike those good-for-nothing vagabonds gosh darnit).


----------



## Rowan

WrecksPowercolt said:


> I'm surprised my venting was able to spark this great of discussion between everybody.
> 
> every time I bring up the thought of making a life out of traveling to my dad, he just shuts it down with this gem, "that's not a life"
> 
> And I just can't think of a way to nicely say "you don't have any idea what you're talking about"
> 
> I'm all for hard work, there's nothing more satisfying than being sore because of something you accomplished that day. But that doesn't validate a 60+ hour work week and mean you're making a life, you know?
> 
> 
> I wake up, go to work, go to work after that, go home, maybe eat, maybe shower, and go to bed. Sometimes I only work 8 hours that day and that's come to feel like a day off to me.
> 
> I sacrifice my time for the jobs, and I don't make anywhere near enough because of the fact that I have near to no "me time" I just feel like i'm getting shafted ya know? Giving a hell of a lot more than i'm getting haha. I'm sure y'all know what I mean.
> 
> We're just all being lied to from the day we learn to talk; being told that if we don't go to college to get a job to pay off crippling debt that paid to go to college to get a job to pay off the crippling debt that paid to...sorry I just got really dizzy doing that.
> 
> If we don't enter that cycle, we're lesser humans. And that doesn't sit right with me...or obviously anyone on these forums.



On top of that the people who say getting out of the draining routine of work, eat, sleep, pay bills (rinse, repeat) are often unhappy too! But hey at least they're of "value to society" (unlike those good-for-nothing vagabonds gosh darnit).


----------



## Durp

I actually really like hard work, or really any sot of work I find interesting, for short periods of time, make some dough in a few months or so and bounce back out and travel until I get bored or tired of eating dumpster food. Then I get a job again, learn some new things, get pissed at the system and cash out. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## juliesunshine

I've been working different jobs since I was 14. I always felt sucked into the system of make money make money make money.
I go to university now and some days I just really feel like it's a waste...I don't see myself getting a "real job" and living a "normal life" after I graduate, so what's the point of a degree?.
But at the same time, I don't want to let my parents down. I'm their only child. I've made them proud my whole life. And as much as they say they would love me unconditionally, they would never support me if I lived a life of travel and simplicity. 
@WrecksPowercolt, I feel you 100% on the dad not supporting you thing. 

On another thought...who wants to start a commune?


----------



## Durp

If your parents dont support your desicions, tell em to shove it. I did that 6 years ago, and now have a fantastic, albeit long distance, relationship with the old folks. Your job in life is to make your self happy and any one in the way of that can fuck off imho.


----------



## WrecksPowercolt

On the subject of my Dad's support: he just had this vision of me bumming around and living solely off of the kindness of others.

His issue was he thought I wasn't planning on supporting myself.

After I told him I plan on working before spanging, he warmed up to the idea and started talking to me about all the camp gear that he thinks is Shit...

We bonded, haven't really done that in years.


----------



## RovingAnarchist

I find myself caught in a bit of a bind where I actually physically _need _to work or I don't sleep. Not form stress or anything like that, it's that if I don't engage in some kind of physical labour I have no way to burn off my energy. Which is where my lovely decent paying desk job screws me over, because after my shift at work, I basically have to go home and create enough physical tasks for myself to allow for sleeping! I'd be better off as a welder or a mechanic, but my family frowned on becoming a legit blue collar worker. My dad and I had a machine shop, and after working in the back for years and mastering tool and die (without going to school!), I was forced into the office doing the paperwork. Now my resume is all white collar crap, and my choice is a desk or 5 years of minimum wage as an apprentice, which wouldn't even cover my rent, let alone craft supplies or travelling! I've come up with a work-around for the apprenticeship where I can still end up with my ticket, not that it matters cause I'll be 50 by the time I earn it. 

Long story short: follow your instincts while you're still young enough for it to make a difference!


----------



## Wawa

So I'm in New Zealand working the kiwifruit harvest, and its the squarest job I've had in the last four years. I've been living in this hostel, paying rent and taxes for three months and even THIS is almost too much! I hurt my shoulder and went to sleep in the van for a few hours at work... woke up confused for a minute, wondering were I was, strangely excited. Then, it hit me just how over it I am, waking up in the same place every day... I was brought to tears by waking up in a van instead of my tent in the yard of the hostel where I've slept for months.

So, yeah. I'm still doing tramp work and sleeping in a tent, but I just being in the same place this long is getting to me. I was thinking of trying to buy land, before this, but now I'm pretty sure I'd never actually end up living on it...

Seeing the sun rise in a new place is such a treasure.


----------



## CelticWanderer

im in the sameboat right now. I'm trying to tell myself i need to build a foundation for when i can't travel anymoreand go to school and and work my ass off but the end result of a shitty apartment and massive debt is killin me. 
But then i feel guilty as hell when i travel havin to bum off of people when i can't find work. why should they give me anything? too much pride i suppose. 
blagh. I need a skill set that lets me travel and work, seems like odd jobs are harderto come by these days.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Oh yes odd jobs definitely are. I am torn too. But lack of care helps. Fuck your future. Die young


----------



## Sip

As black bart roberts always said, "A brief life, but a merry one."


----------



## Anagor

juliesunshine said:


> I go to university now and some days I just really feel like it's a waste...I don't see myself getting a "real job" and living a "normal life" after I graduate, so what's the point of a degree?.



If you are about to graduate in near future, I would always suggest to get the degree. It's something you can make use of or not. But you have it then.



juliesunshine said:


> But at the same time, I don't want to let my parents down. I'm their only child. I've made them proud my whole life. And as much as they say they would love me unconditionally, they would never support me if I lived a life of travel and simplicity.



Are you sure about that? Try to explain it to them (maybe after you graduated). Just "declare" it as some kind of sabbatical after your time at university. Perhaps they will understand.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

a girl I once new said it best: the happiest she ever was in her life was when she was a pizza delivery girl.
Then, her parents convinced her to go back to school and get a real job, and once she finished school she needed a real job to pay back all those loans !!

I myself had a childhood love for aviation during the early 1970s, aviation and music so I went to school, got a slamming job which over 28 years later I want to just get let go from - because the rat race has finally caught up to me.

I mean - I made incredible money - built the recording studio of my dreams [all 1970s/80s analog technology] and now - all I care about is walking away from everything I previously set out o do.

Why ??

Because I got tired of how people live to destroy our planet through their greed and wonton destruction / carelessness.

I currently live with my beloved dog + three wild cats.
I have my parents to look after one town over, along with their cat.

All very serious responsibilities but things which I gladly do out of love.

But once it is just me - I'm done.

I'm casting off with a canoe on a trailer packed with camping and hunting gear - and I plan on paying someone - a person who does not know me preferably so there are no personal ties - paying someone lots of $$$$ to get me as far north as possible by a good sized lake / body of water, un-hook me trailer + gear and simply depart, although if he or she wants to spend the night that might be an acceptable thing to allow to happen.

I don't want no pension or social security - no mailing address - none of that shit. I just want to disappear and not have to deal with banks or anything or anyone...
I just want air, trees, water, and animals.... because to me, nothing else matters.

I'm thinking doing this 10 to 15 years from now - so this is not something that is going to be rash - but I'll know exactly where I'll be getting dropped off at and the legalities of what it is I am setting out to do.
If people need to be paid off, I'll do that too.

I also recognize that I don't expect to last that long, I plan on doing this in the spring when it will still be quite cold, and if I make it to winter, then that's great, if I don't, then even better because at least I finished things of on my terms.

I make mention of all this not because I wished to hijack this thread but because I really bought into that straight way of living, going to school, getting a good job, home, etc.... but today - shit today, none of that exists anymore.

It's all a lie.

Go to school, for what...... so you can assume a bunch of debt you'll spend the rest of your life paying off while flipping burgers ??

Fuck that.

There's no such thing as landing a good secure job, everything has to be viewed as temporary employment at best.

While I don't have any regrets about how I have made it to the wrong side of age 50, as I have had an incredible life overall - if I had to do it all over again, I'd be living out of a backpack.

Simplicity, mobility..... that's where it's at now.

Forget about that so called normal life, it no longer exists.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Right on. But the whole getting away from it all I'm feeling sooner. Its romanticism but sometimes the though of just moving around certain wilderness areas and maybe going to town once and awhile is euphoric. Obviously rough


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I have said it many times and tell my family. If I end up broke still and house less I don't care I don't want and won't have all the head aches that come with old age and trying to live a boxed life I want to live with some critters in a shack and or teepee or whatever. Some people love 9-5 I'm sure but most lose all passions and loves of life for jobs cars and houses.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

not sure if I mentioned this - but my time frame for leaving [10 - 15 years out] is due to some very serious obligations which I currently have. Within those years, I am fairly certain that all these obligations will have been successfully met - then it's time to sell what can be sold and donate things worthy of being donated, and give everything else away.

I'm one of the lucky ones in that I currently enjoy a hell of a life outside of work, I am currently hiking and swimming with my dog pretty much every day in a river close by, I can do more or less whatever I want whenever I want at home without fear of the cops being called, on the other hand I do a tremendous amount of volunteer work too [river clean-upss, wildlife monitoring/rescue] which costs not onl a great deal of time but also money.

One day I caught myself thinking about something Greg Ginn [thee Greg Ginn] told me regarding the last time he allowed himself time off - he said something like in the last 20 years, he has allowed himself 1 three day weekend - again, not word for word - but something to that effect.

I was like whoa.... then it occured to me - when was the last time I had a day truly to myself - no volunteering, just me and my animals ??

I could not remember.

Last time I went on a little vactaion ??

Early 1980s..................... for real.

So, one of the reasons why I came back to STP after a small break [I used to be known as Earth here...] is because my mind has changed. I used to think the squatter life was wrong, and in the process lost the best woman I ever had 

Suddenly I want nothing to do with the straight life, the politics, all that bullshit that goes with living in so called civilization - I want to be free, where I can do what I need to do to survive - and nothing else.

My goal is to live as close as the native American's once did, and thankfully I have quite some time to learn what I need to know between now and when I do leave, as I'd rather this not be an epic fail.

Yeah, a good tipi, canoe, and some camping and primitive hunting gear and I'll be all set.

I do plan on bringing alot of canned goods to tide me over as I settle in, but once I am where I need to be, then I will be truly on my own.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I also think it is very important to be not only mentally and physically prepared to drop out of society but to also have the tools needed to pull off what it is one wants to do.

In my case, I need a bomb-proof canoe - something that will last the rest off my life with minimal maintence - which, I just scored.
Yes she is 45 years old - but completely re-glassed and weighs in at an astounding 120 pounds !! That's crazy heavy for a 17 foot canoe, but as the owner told me - it's bomb-proof. 
Thankfully, it came with a trailer - as when it comes time for me to leave, I have a choice: I can drive myself - or I can pay someone else to drive me [I like that option best] while all my gear is in the canoe on the trailer.

For those going the rubber tramp way, I would think securing a reliable ride is paramount. Something that will start all the time, is good in snow and off-road, and something which parts are easily obtained and is not ready for the junk yard.

It's a big deal to simply want to "leave" [to me anyway], perhaps because I've never really considered it prior to now, and I'm now old enough to be an AARP member !!

**but you know, it really sounds very liberating !!

[even if my journey only lasts a short while]


----------



## Anagor

OTTERWOLF said:


> I used to think the squatter life was wrong, and in the process lost the best woman I ever had



Sorry to hear that. Was she a squatter?

And - if I may ask - how old are you? I'm 41 ...


----------



## Deleted member 13433

50.5 !!

She was the most free-spirited person I ever met who truly did not have a care in the world, although in retro-ct I felt her computer was robbing her of living towards the end of our existence.

She had this notion of living that was just 180 deg out of sync of where I was at the time, and now - well - I'd still be 1880 deg out from her thinking - but going in the other direction - as I have no desire to be with humans anymore, since all I see is people's bullshit [greed, pollution, etc...] while she liked being with people.

I see you are in Germany, that is where I am from - although the only Germany I knew was the divided Germany.

I still remember being in East Berlin in 1981 like it was yesterday.
Somethings are just burned into my mind forever...............................


----------



## Deleted member 13433

oh, to answer your question - squatter no, she was a traveler............ and while I lost contact with her 5 years ago, I hope she is well...... along with her two dogs and cat.


----------



## Anagor

OTTERWOLF said:


> She was the most free-spirited person I ever met who truly did not have a care in the world,





OTTERWOLF said:


> I see you are in Germany, that is where I am from



We have some things in common ...


----------



## landpirate

moved to off the road


----------

